# 2002 Nissan Sentra electrical issue



## tchocky (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8. I recently changed the radio and stupidly did not unplug the battery while doing so. As I was working on it, some wires must have touched because after the installation, the dashboard, knobs, and shifter lights were not working. I checked all of the fuses (inside left of steering wheel and under the hood) making sure they were good and replaced some of them even if they were. The lights still do not work. The lights that do work in the car include the blinker indicators, high beam indicator, and the dome light inside the car. All exterior lights work as well. I have been trying to find a detailed electrical diagram for the car to no avail. I have no other ideas, your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You might have to replace your dimmer switch.


----------



## tchocky (Nov 14, 2006)

I will have to look into that. I guess I can just take it out and see if the wires are messed up? If they are, hopefully it's a cheap part I can get from parts.com. Thanks!

If anyone has any other suggestions, all are welcome!


----------



## DavidAb (Apr 21, 2009)

It's the dimmer for real, I had the same problem. The dimmer was all cook up!


----------

